# Sub Needed in Southeastern VA



## firststarkid (Aug 23, 2004)

Just looking for Sub as back up in case of emergencies. Not a lot of big accounts just little ones.


----------



## firststarkid (Aug 23, 2004)

It is for 2 housing developments, 4 banks, one small side street, and city hall/library parking lot. If interested let me know please will even let take over fulltime soon.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Where about are you


----------

